# Mickey's new stilettos



## Eoraptor (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi girls!  Today I got some new shoes!!!  I wanted black heeled sandals for summer, since my pink ones won't go with everything.  It's SO hard to find shoes in my size (16) though!  My friend Mallory helped me a lot, making sure I didn't buy tacky clear heels or something.  I ended up with these-

















I was a bit nervous about the height (4.75 inches), but I can walk in them fine.  I'm going to try to wear them quite often. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What do you girls think?


----------



## Uchina (Jun 2, 2007)

You're beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for crediting me!


----------



## Lissa (Jun 2, 2007)

They're gorgeous and look great! I love the slight platform on them


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 2, 2007)

those are hot!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 2, 2007)

those are super cute!


----------



## Taj (Jun 2, 2007)

They are as lovely as you !


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 2, 2007)

Yay they came in. They look really good, and I'm glad they actually fit (you never know sometimes when youorder online)


----------



## NobodyPlease (Jun 2, 2007)

Love them. Now I want a pair


----------



## PeachyKeen (Jun 2, 2007)

those are soooo cute, where did ya find them??


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 2, 2007)

Good choice!


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 2, 2007)

Love the heel! Wow.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 2, 2007)

they look incredibly uncomfortable yet wicked sexy haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just like any good pair of heels!

btw - your feet are sexier than my nasty old feet haha!!  I really need to scrub them and exfoliate!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh I loooooooove them!
Damn now I want some sandals!!!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_Oh I loooooooove them!
Damn now I want some sandals!!!_

 
i agree!!!!


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 7, 2007)

Gorgeous!  Both versatile and sexy!  And love the toes =)


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 7, 2007)

Very cute.


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Jun 25, 2007)

I like them. 
Off-topic, but your legs looks very slim in those jeans.


----------



## msmack (Jun 25, 2007)

OMG THOSE ARE SO HOT, nice work mickey!!


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 25, 2007)

those are really cute! im sorry its hard to find shoes in ur size. i have smaller feet, a womens 11. but they are great! i want new stilettos now!


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 26, 2007)

Sexxxay. I really like the color of your jeans too. I'm all about some colored Ksubi/Tsubi jeans right now!


----------



## Eoraptor (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  I love them so much!  I've worn them all day on several days now, and surprisingly my feet are fine during and afterward.  Which is funny because my much lower heeled pink sandals are quite painful after a few hours.  I really like the height of these.  I'm thinking of getting some red 5 inch mary janes next.


----------



## xiahe (Jul 20, 2007)

sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i want a pair lol


----------

